# DLC-7 Cuisinart processor manual?



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I've tried googling this model, found quite a few free downloads, also tried the Cuisinart website w/o success. I got this very nice processor at an auction, looks like new but must have been around awhile. Can anyone help me locate the manual? Thanks. Sue


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

Use Less said:


> I've tried googling this model, found quite a few free downloads, also tried the Cuisinart website w/o success. I got this very nice processor at an auction, looks like new but must have been around awhile. Can anyone help me locate the manual? Thanks. Sue


Hmmmmm...well if you want to pay for a manual, there is always Ebay...about $10.

Another option would be to contact Cuisinart directly and ask if they have the manual online in PDF form. Because these machines 'were' such workhorses, many that were sold still carry their original 27 year warranty. As such, replacement parts and manuals should be available from the manufacturer. The toll free number I found on the tag on the underside of mine is 800-243-8540. Of course, I'm not sure that it's still valid, but hey...it's a free call.

I still have 2 years left on my DLC-10 Plus and it's still going strong!

If you have a question about your Cuisinart, I can probably answer it as I've owned various models since the 70's. Let me know if I can help.

RVcook


----------

